# Charcoal on Sale @ Lowe's tomorrow ...



## diesel fanatic (May 22, 2008)

I was at Lowes tonight, and they had a pallet of kingsford 18lb bags. The pallet had a sign that read 2 bags for the price of one, $6.49.  So I got two bags.
Got to the cashier, and the sale starts tomorrow (but they sold it to me anyways since someone screwed up and put the skid out today). 
Not sure if it's all Lowe's stores, but the one in Branson has it on sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 22, 2008)

Same thing at HD....


----------

